# Vitec Group Acquisition: JOBY and Lowepro Join Vitec’s Leading Brands



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 26, 2017)

```
Vitec, the leading global provider of products and solutions to the broadcast and photographic markets, is pleased to announce the acquisition of leading photographic brands JOBY and Lowepro.</p>
<p>With a worldwide presence across 22 high quality and recognized brands, JOBY and Lowepro have joined the Vitec Group portfolio as part of the Photographic Division, sitting alongside other Vitec owned, leading photographic brands Manfrotto, Gitzo, Lastolite by Manfrotto and Avenger.</p>
<p>The acquisition will enable Vitec to become the leading global provider of accessories within the newer and fast growing iPhonography and vlogging markets, as well as strengthen their position within the photographic bags market.</p>
<p>JOBY introduced the GorillaPod in 2006, which transformed the camera accessories market, while Lowepro is a market leader in bags designed to protect electronic and photographic devices.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>Lowepro remains the recognized market leader of photographic bags, with its focus on supporting the professional outdoor and adventure photographer and will perfectly complement the Vitec owned brand Manfrotto, with its range of photographic bags focused on supporting professional urban and studio photographers.</p>

<p>Vitec plans to integrate the two brands into its Photographic Division, with existing organizational structures under the leadership of Marco Pezzana, Photographic Divisional Chief Executive.</p>
<p>“We are proud to announce that two remarkable brands within the photographic accessories market, JOBY and Lowepro, will join the Vitec Photographic Division,” Pezzana commented. “We pride ourselves on supplying the leading photographic brands to the global market. This natural addition to our business strengthens the already outstanding offering we provide to our partners worldwide.”</p>
<p>He continued, “We believe that our extensive knowledge of the photographic market will enable us to add a wealth of value to these already leading brands. JOBY and Lowepro’s product development expertise, coupled with our established global distribution network, engineering and manufacturing capabilities, creates exciting opportunities for both Vitec Group and our global partners.”</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## ahsanford (Sep 26, 2017)

Already have a thread on this! 

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=33530


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 26, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> Already have a thread on this!
> 
> http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=33530



The threads are created automatically when a post is made to the front page. A Facebook post is made as well. I'm not sure about twitter, as I am no longer a member due to receiving mostly weird communications from people I did not know or want to know.


----------



## Orangutan (Sep 26, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> mostly weird communications from people I did not know or want to know.



A pithy description of the Internet.  ;D


----------

